# Unbelieveable Redfish Catch



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

SoI took a new friend out to hopefully show him how to catch reds.....well it was pretty darn slow, tide was wrong and the 4mph wind this morning was more like 12mph. 

As we get to our second spot, I see this cajun thunder floating in the water soI go to retrieve it, itlooked new!

AsI approach it moves, asI get closer it moves faster, I said theres a fish on this thing as it disappears under water and goes under a dock and pops up on the other side!

I go around the dock, the bobber is moving fast and I spot Mr red!

I pitch a gulp shrimp on a jig and try to snag the cork and line, damn a miss, I throw again, another miss, as it heads back towards the dock I try one more time, bam, fish on!

He heads under the dock, me following with the rod and the trolling motor, whoops hes under the dock wrapped on a pylon, my braid is snagged on a board on top of dock, I reach over, free the snag..... bang the fish takes off and wraps on another pylon,I am ready to jump on dock and have Dave pass the rod to me under the dock.....boom, he takes off for another pylon full of barnacles and wraps me up again.

Ikeep soft but steady pressure, he freezes and slowly starts to unravel...yippee I got out to open water, and and Dave netted him for me, *just under 5lbs*!

Note the jig hook in the metal hole of the Cork, any let off of pressure and this fish was free as a bird!












*Here's the prize!*












One of the wildest catches I ever experienced, everyone on board had fun with this one!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a very cool story AND you got to go fishing with Dale Earnhardt. Sweet!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's pretty wild right there...not sure if i feel more for the fish or you...poor thing escaped once and almost twice and you went around your azz to catch him...either way good catch...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch Bay!!


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY cool. I love Redfish stories - my favorite kind of fishing.

Beautiful Red too.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

> *JoeZ (5/1/2009)*That's a very cool story AND you got to go fishing with Dale Earnhardt. Sweet!


hahahahaha


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job, glad you had a great day.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *JoeZ (5/1/2009)*That's a very cool story AND you got to go fishing with Dale Earnhardt. Sweet!




He still alive!!! Whos next, Elvis? Thats a cool story..


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story and pretty fish.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is a very cool story, you hear about boats passing from boat to boat to catch one, but that is something. You had to have the majic touch with that rod because in the barnacles the wrong move is the end of it. Nicely done.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Great story..gotta love the challenge you had with it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

"Hey" Give me back my filet-a-fish, give me that fish.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats an awesome catch. i followed a cork around the shoals in mobile bay last year for about an hour. never even got close to it. good job.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Now thats a cool story! I wonder if anyone can name location and the exact rig that was under the cajun thunder and claim it? If so it would be one lucky bait :clap


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (5/1/2009)*That's a very cool story AND you got to go fishing with Dale Earnhardt. Sweet!


LMAO :bowdown


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that's the way to sight fish. Wish they all came with a cork.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoeZ (5/1/2009)*That's a very cool story AND you got to go fishing with Dale Earnhardt. Sweet!


hahahaha


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *JoeZ (5/1/2009)*That's a very cool story AND you got to go fishing with Dale Earnhardt. Sweet!




lmao, and crazy story damn!


----------



## Snapper King (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool story and works good, got a good Cajun Thunder and a nice Red.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Very cool....a similar thing happened to me years ago when I was wadefishing with my fly rod...one red in the school of about 50 fish had an orange cork hooked to him...I always knew where the school was, becasue the(and the orange bobber ) werer easy to track in two feet of water.......It reminded me of the Jaws movie when the shark had the barrels hooked into him and were heading at the boat.


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I have my Cajun Thunder back? Nice catch


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fishitall (5/3/2009)*Now that's the way to sight fish. Wish they all came with a cork.


:doh Hehehehehehe Yeah... that would be nice!! Might be able to catch a few in the yak... laffs Great Job!!!:bowdown :clap :letsdrink


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Gottaluv great fish stories!:clap


----------

